# [Erfahrungsbericht] Canton AS 125 SC Subwoofer



## Pokerclock (24. Oktober 2009)

Canton AS 125 SC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*

Inhalt*

Einleitung
Technische Daten
- Testsystem
Verpackung, Zubehör und Ankunft
Verarbeitung
Die Inbetriebnahme
- Schalter und Drehregler
Die Aufstellung
- Hörraum
- stehende Wellen
- Einpegeln
Klang
- Musik
- Heimkino
Fazit

*Andere Tests von mir*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-test-hifi-lautsprecher-canton-gle-490-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/69367-kurztest-avr-kenwood-krf-v5090d-s.html

*Links zum Hersteller

*AS 125 SC - CANTON pure Music (de)
AS 105.2 SC - Subwoofer - CANTON pure Music (de)

*Einleitung*

Ich als armer Mensch bin natürlich - wie viele andere auch vor und nach mir - auf der Suche nach einem ganz besonderen Schnäppchen. Als ich den AVR meines Onkels geschenkt bekam, war schon im Hinterkopf der Gedanke des Kaufs eines Subwoofers entstanden. Passend zu meinen Canton GLE 490 sollte es ein Sub von Canton werden. Canton bietet im Preisbereich von 200 - 500 € die AS-Serie an, die mittlerweile neu aufgelegt wurde. Erkennbar an der ".2" in der Bezeichnung (AS 65.2, AS85.2, AS105.2) des Subs. Das Design natürlich abgestimmt mit der GLE Serie. 

Ich war überrascht, als ich von einem Vorgängermodell erfuhr, der nicht mehr in Form einer ".2" Version weiter geführt wurde. Der Canton AS 125 SC. Das Design nahezu gleich, dafür aber größer, stärker, mächtiger, als das jetzt "größte" Modell, der AS 105.2. Auch auf der Website lässt sich nur mit diesem Link > AS 125 SC - CANTON pure Music (de) auf die Seite des AS125 kommen (Danke an den Kundenservice von Canton an dieser Stelle!). 

Zu den Gründen lässt sich nur spekulieren. Vermutlich "passte" der AS125 auf Grund seiner Größe nicht mehr in das Konzept der GLE Serie, die vor allem "wohnraumkompatibel" sein soll. Der Preis machte ihn aber jetzt sehr attraktiv für Enthusiasten wie mich.

Ca. 400€ müssen nun auf die Ladentheke gelegt werden. Die ehemalige UVP dieses Kolosses lag bei 920€! Ein Blindkauf für mich. Ich hörte ihn vor dem Kauf nicht einmal und Testberichte gab es nur zum kleineren Modell, dem AS105. 

Mein Dank geht an dieser Stelle auch an den Händler "hirsch-ille", der bei Amazon als Market-Place Händler auftritt. 389 € inkl. Versand. Donnerstag Abend bestellt, Samstag morgen da. Sehr gut!

Dieses Mal wird es keinen "echten" Test geben. Mir fehlen dazu leider die objektiven Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, die vor allem wegen der bei mir besonderen Raumbeschaffenheit nicht mehr gegeben sind. Ich lege den Schwerpunkt daher auf die kleinen Besonderheiten, die man beim Einpegeln und Herausfinden der optimalen Hörposition entdecken kann. Dieser Erfahrungsbericht könnte somit für diejenigen interessant sein, die mit der Anschaffung eines Subwoofers spekulieren. Aber natürlich werde ich auch mein kleines Statement zum Klang des AS125 SC abgeben.
 
*Technische Daten*



*Bezeichnung*
|Canton AS 125 SC
*Prinzip*
|Bass-Reflex, Front Fire
*Nennleistung*
|200W
*Musikleistung*
|350W
*Übertragungsbereich*
|20...200hz
*Übergangsfrequenz*
|45..200hz (stufenlos regelbar)
*Pegeleinstellung*
|+9db bis -54db
*Tieftonchassis*
|12,5 Zoll, 310mm
*Abmessungen (BxHxT)*
|36 x 59,5 x 46,5 cm
*Gewicht*
|26,7kg
*Garantie*
|2 Jahre
*Anschlüsse (Eingang)*
|1x Cinch Mono, 1x Cinch Stereo, 1x High Level Input Schraubklemme
*Anschlüsse (Ausgang)*
| 2x Cinch Stereo, 1x Cinch Mono, 1x High Level Output Schraubklemme
*Phasenanpassung*
|Stufenlos 0°-180°
*Besonderheiten*
|Raumanpassung per Kippschalter (Normal, Narrow, Wide)
*Besonderheiten*
|Einschaltautomatik 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Testsystem

*Lautsprecher*


Canton GLE 490
 *Verstärker/AVR*


Denon AVR 3806

 *CD-Player*


Harman-Kardon HD970
 *DVD*


Samsung DVD-HD860
*Anschluss*


Cinch Mono mit Oehlbach NF7 Subwooferkabel, 2 Meter

*Verpackung, Zubehör und Ankunft*

Groß und schwer war das Paket bei seiner Ankunft. Aber noch klein genug, dass DHL es transportieren konnte. Eine spezielle Spedition war nicht notwendig. Dennoch sind die Ausmaße so ungünstig, dass man sich Hilfe dazu holen sollte, vor allem wenn man Treppen zu laufen hat. Der Karton selbst ist so stabil, dass ich selbst mit meinem scharfen Cuttermesser Probleme bekam ihn in seine Einzelteile zu zerlegen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Der Sub selbst ist gut gesichert mit Styropor sowie Abdecktüchern und hatte keinerlei Schrammen. Gelernt hat die Canton Verpackungsabteilung scheinbar auch. Das Abdecktuch war zwischen Gitter und Membrane eingeklemmt. So konnten keine Styroporbrösel hinter das Gitter gelangen. Das sah bei der Verpackung der GLE490 noch anders aus, wo ich die Brösel einzeln von den Membranen entfernen durfte. Man darf also behaupten, dass die Verpackung hervorragend ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Zubehör ist überschaubar. Ein Handbuch mit Garantiekarte (Zwei Jahre), Stromstecker und vier Gummifüße für empfindliche Böden. Sonstige Kabel muss man sich selbst besorgen. Der Stromstecker ist angewinkelt, allerdings mit 2,5 Metern knapp bemessen. Das Handbuch erklärt alle notwendigen Anschlussarten und Begriffe sehr ausführlich und in mehreren Sprachen. Sogar Aufstellungstipps - wenn auch knapp - sind vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Verarbeitung*

Auch dieses Mal habe ich mich für die Variante ich Schwarz entschieden. In Kombination mit dem durch das Gitter gut sichtbaren silbernen Chassis ein echter Hingucker. Die Fertigungsqualität ist wie bei der GLE Serie solide und ohne Makel. Eine Holzmaserung wie bei den GLE490 ist allerdings nicht zu erkennen (Furnier).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Abdeckung ist im Gegensatz zu den Standboxen der GLE Serie nur an bestimmten Punkten zu befestigen. Das Gitter hat dabei unten etwas Spiel. Das wirkt sich aber soweit nicht negativ aus. Ein Blick auf die Rückseite offenbart eine Armada an Anschlüssen, Drehreglern und Kippschaltern. Die Drehregler sind gummiert und sind relativ schwer zu drehen. Die Kippschalter sind eine Sache für sich. Wer einmal an denen herum gespielt hat, will keine Knöpfe oder sonstigen modernen Kram mehr haben. Die Cinch Anschlüsse sind vergoldet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Subwoofer befinden sich hinten keine Lamellen für die Abfuhr der Wärme vom Verstärker. Das Bedienfeld selbst bleibt absolut kühl. Auch das geht kaum besser.

Die Füße sind dicker, als bei der GLE Serie und halten die meisten Vibrationen vom Boden fern. Alternativ lassen sich Spikes befestigen, jedoch sind diese nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.

Rustikal das Bass-Reflex-Loch. Deutlich sichtbar halten sechs Schrauben das ganze am Gehäuse fest. 

Ein pikantes Detail, das die Farbkombinationen betrifft. Die Subwoofer der AS-Serie sind nur in Schwarz oder Silber verfügbar. Besitzer von GLE mit anderen Farben, wie Mocca oder Ahorn müssen in dieser Hinsicht Kompromisse eingehen. Auch die neuen Subwoofer (.2) sind nur in diesen beiden Farben erhältlich. Schade darum. 

*Die Inbetriebnahme...*

..gestaltet sich unproblematisch. Stromstecker anschließen, Cinch Kabel anschließen, Netzschalter umlegen, läuft. Eine Betriebs-LED leuchtet auf der Rückseite wahlweise in drei Farben (rot > Stand-by, gelb > Signal suchend, Grün aktiv). Ein besonderes Schmankerl ist die Einschaltautomatik. Wer nicht jedes Mal auf der Rückseite den Netzschalter umlegen will, kann sich auch auf die Einschaltautomatik verlassen. Das Strommessgerät zeigt tatsächlich 0W an*. *Laut Anleitung wird der Subwoofer spätestens nach 10 Minuten ohne Signal ausgeschaltet. Das funktioniert gut, sogar etwas zu gut. Ist der Pegel nämlich relativ niedrig (mir bei einem Fußballspiel passiert) schaltet er sich dennoch in Stand-by. Bei Bedarf lässt sich per Kippschalter die Einschaltautomatik abschalten und der Subwoofer bleibt solange an, bis man den Netzschalter umlegt. Im Betrieb zieht der AS125 17W aus der Leitung. Auch sehr genügsam.

Eine Fernbedienung oder ähnlich Bequemes gibt es leider nicht um den AS125 auszuschalten, weswegen man fast gezwungen ist die Einschaltautomatik zu nutzen. Außer natürlich man scheut die Mühe nicht jedes Mal hinten den Netzschalter umzulegen. 

Die Einspielzeit gibt Canton mit 10-20 Stunden an. Tatsächlich ist der Sub sehr schnell auf der Höhe und benötigt weitaus weniger Zeit als die GLE 490. Beim Einspielen sollte man darauf achten einen moderaten Pegel zu wählen und verschiedene Musikgenre abspielen zu lassen. 

Ich empfehle (steht so leider nicht in der Anleitung) die Crossover Frequenz auf Maximum zu stellen und die Phaseneinstellung hin und wieder zu verstellen. Hört sich vermutlich nicht gut an, soll es aber auch nicht. Es geht schließlich um das Einspielen der Hubmechanik und Verstärkertechnik. 

Schalter und Drehregler
 
Spätestens an der Armada von Schaltern, Reglern und Anschlüssen sieht man, dass der AS125 ursprünglich für ein höheres Preissegment angedacht war. Normalerweise bekommt man das erst bei Subwoofer, wenn weit über 600 € über die Ladentheke gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Per Cinch lässt sich einmal Mono (LFE-Ausgang des Receivers) ODER Cinch Stereo z.B. über einen Pre-out anschließen. Beides gleichzeitig geht nicht. Schade deswegen, da Cinch sehr weit verbreitet ist und sich leichter verbinden lässt, als umständlich über die High-Level Ein- und Ausgänge. Diese wiederum sind als Schraubklemmen, die sogar Bananenstecker aufnehmen, hervorragend verarbeitet.  Ein zweites Paar analoger Cinch-Eingänge hätte dem Sub sicherlich gute Dienste bereitet z.B. für einen parallelen Anschluss eines AVR für Heimkino und eines Hifi-Verstärkers für Musik. 

Mit Hilfe des Cinch Ausgangs ("FLAT") lässt sich ein zweiter Subwoofer parallel betreiben. Eine super Methode um Raummoden und Wellenmaxima und -minima anzugleichen, vorausgesetzt man hat das Geld dazu. Enthusiasten kaufen sich gleich vier Subwoofer und reduzieren die Moden auf ein Minimum. Mit dem AS125 kein Problem.

Der Cinch Ausgang (FILTERED 80hz) ist für Aktivlautsprecher oder eine separate Endstufe mit Satellitenlautsprecher gedacht. Hierbei werden alle Frequenzen unter 80hz automatisch gefiltert. Findet eher selten Anwendung in der Praxis.

Die High Level Schraubklemmen werden wohl nur die gebrauchen können, die Vor- oder Endstufen ohne Möglichkeit eines Anschlusses für den Subwoofer in Betrieb haben. Das Signal für die Fronspeaker wird durch den AS125 durchgeschliffen. Die tiefen Frequenzen dabei vom Subwoofer wider gegeben. Eine Filterung findet aber nicht statt. Tiefe Frequenzen werden also auch zu den Front-Speakern weiter geleitet. 

Die Drehregler für Phase, Trennfrequenz und Volume sind stufenlos einstellbar und vermitteln Anfassqualität. Was ich mir noch gewünscht hätte, wäre eine umgedrehte Beschriftung. Wenn man sich von oben über den Subwoofer beugt wäre das besser zu lesen. Das ist aber Kritik auf hohen Niveau. 

Der Kippschalter für die Raumkompensation erlaubt den Frequenzgang hinsichtlich der unteren Grenzfrequenz zu beeinflussen. Wie das in einem Frequenzdiagramm aussieht seht ihr hier:

WIDE >>>>>gestrichelt
NARROW >> gepunktet
NORMAL >> durchgezogen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu dann später mehr im Kapitel "Aufstellung".


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Oktober 2009)

*Die Aufstellung*

Hörraum

Der Gleiche wie in meinem Test zu den GLE 490. Trocken, relativ klein mit Dachschräge und nicht symmetrisch rechteckig. Insgesamt ein schwieriges Terrain für Subwoofer und Lautsprecher allgemein. 

Mangels Einmessautomatik an meinem AVR, muss ich mich alleine auf mein Gehör verlassen. Mittlerweile wurde das Stereodreieck der GLE490 verbreitert. Statt ein gleichschenkliges 2 Meter Dreieck. Sind es nun 2,8 x 2,4 x 2,4 Meter. Der Subwoofer steht exakt 2 Meter vor der Hörposition. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der trockene Raum verstärkt die Tendenz zum Dröhnen. Was mir schon bei der GLE490 Kopfschmerzen bereitete, sollte beim AS125 nicht anders werden. Ich habe gut und gerne über eine Woche gebraucht bis ich die optimale Position fand. Lustigerweise exakt in der Mitte, zwischen den GLE 490. Dass das keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist, zeigen einige Erfahrungen in Räumen, die exakt quadratisch sind. Stehende Wellen entstehen nämlich genau dort, wo in aller Regel der Hörplatz ist, gerade vor dem Subwoofer. Besser sind also rechteckige Räume, deren Seitenverhältnisse nicht exakt gleich sind. Wer etwas mehr über diese Thematik erfahren will, sollte sich mal den Link ansehen: heimkino-technik.de - Ihre Heimkino & DVD-Community mit Heimkino & DVD-News, Heimkino & DVD-Infos und Heimkino & DVD-Forum - - Content

Stehende Wellen

Ich spare mir an dieser Stelle die theoretischen Erläuterungen zu "stehenden Wellen", Raummoden unterschiedlicher Ordnung etc.. Der oben verlinkte Artikel erklärt alles sehr ausführlich, aber dennoch verständlich. Mich (und vermutlich auch euch) interessiert mehr der praktische Teil und die Lösungen des Problems.

Für ein besseres Verständnis und für diejenigen mit etwas weniger Vorstellungskraft habe ich mein Hörzimmer im Grundriss aufgezeichnet und stehende Wellen und Wellenmaxima farblich in den jeweiligen Teilen des Zimmers farblich kenntlich gemacht.

Die Farben entsprechen der Stärke bzw. der Ausprägung von "Dröhnen" und der zu starken Betonung bestimmter Frequenzen: 

*Rot* > sehr starkes Dröhnen
*Orange* > erhöhtes Dröhnen
*Gelb* > leicht erhöhtes Dröhnen (noch akzeptabel)
*Grün* > optimal
*Blau* > Wellenminima mit Frequenz und/oder Frequenzauslöschung (kaum Bass umgangssprachlich)

Optimal wäre es wenn das gesamte Zimmer grün unterlegt wäre. Wir hätten also über das gesamte (untere) Frequenzband einen homogenen Klang ohne Über- bzw. Unterbetonung im gesamten Raum. Beachtet, dass es sich hier um eine zweidimensionales Betrachtung handelt auf Höhe der Hörebene.

Beispielhaft werde ich an Hand von zwei Positionen des Subwoofer die unterschiedlichen Wellen-Gegebenheiten beschreiben. Der Subwoofer steht dabei einmal etwas rechts versetzt von der Hörposition und einmal exakt in der Mitte zwischen den GLE490 und der Hörposition (mit "H" gekennzeichnet). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann erkennen das schräg gegenüber des Subwoofer an der kurzen Wand, mit der Türecke starkes Dröhnen vorherrscht. Wie kommt das? Wellenmaxima befinden sich immer an Wänden. Durch die beiden Wände in dieser Ecke überlagern sich zwei (oder mehr) Wellenmaxima, durch die kürzere Seitenwand wird dieses nochmal verstärkt. Ein weitere Verstärkung erfährt dieses Dröhnen durch die linke GLE490. Sie steht exakt in dieser stehende Welle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant ist halbunten rechts die totale Auslöschung der tiefen Frequenzen. Genau dort befindet sich eine Fensterfront mit Balkontür. Ich vermute, dass das einer der Gründe für die Auslöschung ist. Bitte in der unteren rechten Ecke nicht wundern, dort steht ein Schrank, deswegen konnte ich dort nicht hören und habe der Einfachheit halber den gesamten Bereich blau unterlegt. 

Was passiert nun wenn wir den Subwoofer nur 50cm weiter in die Mitte schieben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir können nun erkennen, dass das Dröhnen abgenommen hat und sich ein kleiner Korridor gebildet hat, in dem der Bass sehr ausgewogen spielt. Geht man weiter nach hinten in Richtung Wand steigt das Dröhnen wieder. Wir nähern uns ja schließlich wieder einem Wellenmaximum. 

Einen solchen Test kann jeder machen, man muss nur etwas im Raum umher gehen. 

Einpegeln

Mit eine der schwierigsten Aufgaben, die man beim Einstellen eines Subwoofers hat. Der AS125 bietet dabei alles, was das Herz begehrt. Etwas umständlich macht das Ganze nur die Tatsache, dass die ganzen Schalter und Regler auf der Rückseite sind. 

Diverse Hilfsmittel wie beispielsweise Messgeräte für den Schallpegel (DB) machen Einem das Leben einfacher. Ich verwende das DB-Messgerät "Klimatech KS125". Danke an dieser Stelle der Hochschule RheinMain (ehemals FH Wiesbaden) und an einen guten Freund, der mir das Ding besorgt hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sehen kann, war im Raum gerade ein Schallpegel von ca.70db vorherrschend. Eine optimale Referenz für das Einpegeln des Subwoofer mit den vorhandenen Lautsprechern. Man sollte dabei von der Hörposition aus messen. 

Test-CDs mit ansteigendem Frequenzgängen helfen dabei eher, als Musikstücke, deren Pegel ständig variiert. Achtung bei unkomprimierten Datenmaterial. Keine allzu hohen Pegel (am Verstärker) einstellen, sondern langsam an die Pegel Referenz heran tasten. Equalizer oder ähnliches am Verstärker, sollten ausgeschaltet werden.

Für den Start sollte die Trennfrequenz auf 80hz gestellt werden und die DB-Einstellung am Subwoofer auf "0db". Das DB-Messgerät wird zeigen, ob eine Korrektur hinsichtlich des Pegels notwendig ist. Hat man den Referenzwert erreicht, kann an der Trennfrequenz weiter gemacht werden. Wer kein Messmikrofon zur Hand hat, muss sich auf sein Gehör verlassen und die eigenen Vorlieben. Einstellungen über 100hz kann bei reinen Satelliten helfen den Oberbass zu verstärken und Frequenzsenken zu eliminieren. Der Preis wird die Ortbarkeit des Subwoofer sein. 

Phase und Raumanpassung würde ich als letztes einstellen. Bei der Raumanpassung bleibt der eigene Geschmack als Kriterium übrig. "Wide" und "Narrow" haben sich beide für mich als zu "schwach" ausgeprägt dargestellt. Das kann in anderen Räumen natürlich ganz anders aussehen.

Für den AS125 haben sich in meinem Hörzimmer folgende Einstellungen ergeben. Am Verstärker wurden keine zusätzlichen Einstellungen unternommen.

*MUSIK
*Trennfrequenz > 55hz
"Volume" > -5db bis 0db (je nach Musikrichtung)
Phase > 0°
Raumanpassung > "Wide"

*HEIMKINO*
Trennfrequenz > 80hz
"Volume" > +6db bis 0db
Phase > 0°
Raumanpassung > "Wide"

*Klang*

Auch hier ein kleines Kapitel - wenn auch nicht gar so umfangreiches Statement, wie im Test zur GLE490 - zum Klang des AS125. Das Frequenzband eines Subwoofers ist begrenzt. Von Klangfarben und einem gewissen "Klangcharakter" zu sprechen, wäre wohl etwas zu viel der Vorstellung. Allerdings lassen sich deutliche Unterschiede erkennen, wenn einmal mit dem AS125 und einmal ohne, nur mit der GLE490 gehört wird.

Musik

Die GLE490 als tendenziell neutral bis hell abgestimmter Lautsprecher hatte mich im damaligen Test mit ihrem lieblichen Umgang mit Klangedetails, dabei jedoch immer noch mit enormer Reserve im Pegel, überzeugt. Der Bass war wesentlich tiefer, als der der Magnat Monitor 880. Dennoch fehlte bei moderaten Lautstärken (unter 50db) das gewisse Etwas im Tiefbass. Anders bei extremen Lautstärken (95db+), wo der Bass zuerst an seine Grenzen geriet. 

Mit dem AS125 bieten sich nun neue Möglichkeiten an. Einer der ersten Songs, mit denen ich getestet habe, war ein Remix von Sebastian Leger - Kylie Minogue "In my Arms". Der Bass war nochmal eine Spur tiefer, nochmal eine Spur präziser, aber nie dominierend oder hilflos im Raum irrend, solange der Pegel des Sub nicht über "0db" steht. In Kombination mit der hell abgestimmten GLE490 und der elektronisch verzerrten Stimme von Kylie ein echter Genuss. ABER...

Schaut (bzw. hört) man sich mal weiter im Genre (House, Techno, Dance) um, wird man feststellen, dass der AS125 etwas wählerisch ist. Wer Besitzer der "Clubland 2" ist, sollte mal aufmerksam jeden Song durch hören. Vor allem die Songs, wo der Bass sehr trocken und im starken Kontrast zum Hoch- und Mittelton spielt. In Kombination mit der GLE490 wirkte der Bass zu "ploppend" und das Klangbild war nicht mehr homogen. Geholfen hat tatsächlich eine Aufstellung, bei der das "Dröhnen" etwas zunimmt oder eine Reduzierung des Bass-Pegels. Mehr Homogenität, aber weniger Präzision.

Liebhaber von Metal - ganz besonders Melodic und Gothic - sei gesagt, wenn man sich für die GLE490 entscheidet, MUSS man auch den AS125 kaufen. Dieser unglaublich tiefe Drum - selbst bei Pegeln jenseits der 100db - möchte man nicht mehr missen, wenn man ihn einmal gehört hat. Normalerweise schreibe ich nicht so euphorisch, aber dieses mal ist es mir eine Ausnahme wert. Live Konzerte in original Lautstärke (wenn man nicht gerade in der ersten Reihe steht) sind kein Problem. Die Pegelmessung mit einem 30hz Sinuston bei 1 Meter Abstand ergab 115DB für den AS125. Bei Nightwishs "Planet Hell" (Once) in Kombination mit den GLE490 ergab die Messung 120DB auf der Hörposition. Weiter misst das Schallpegelmessgerät nicht. Es versteht sich von selbst, dass Verzerrungen (Bassanteile des Tiefbass' der GLE490 wurden vorher reduziert) kaum bis gar nicht zu hören waren. Bekommt man selten bei den Hifi-Lautsprechern unter 1.000 € zu hören. Dem Verstärker hatte ich zuvor eine zweite Stromversorgung gegönnt. Tatsächlich machte sich der Schutzschalter (diesmal > Test des AVR lesen) nicht bemerkbar.

Heimkino

Im Heimkino Einsatz zeigt der AS125 ein erwartet starkes Bild. Plötzliche Impulse werden präzise und druckvoll wider gegeben ohne irgendwie überfordert zu sein. Die Integration in ein bestehendes System ist kein Problem. 

Es empfiehlt sich den Pegel etwas anzuheben. Jedoch sollte man bei der Wahl der Aufstellung darauf achten, dass der Player etwas weiter weg vom AS125 platziert ist. Im Opening von "Sin City" führte eine nahe Aufstellung zu Aussetzern bei meinem DVD-Player. Die Vibrationen waren zu stark, trotz Front-Fire Prinzip.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass der AS125 nicht einfach fetten Bass machen kann, sondern auch in komplexeren Szenen auf den Punkt genau und dabei sehr auflösend spielen kann, beweist die Flucht von "Lilu" (Das fünfte Element) aus dem Labor. Die einsetzende Musik und dann später die vorbei rasenden Fahrzeuge am Sims des Hochhauses werden parallel extrem sauber wider gegeben. Flaues Gefühl in der Magengegend inklusive. 

*Fazit*

Ein echtes Schnäppchen, was man da für noch nicht mal 400 € von Canton in Form des AS125 bekommt. Die technischen Daten sprechen für sich. 310mm Chassis, 200W Digitalendstufe, Grenzfrequenz bei 20hz. Für ein paar Euro mehr gibt es den kleineren AS105.2. Ein Nachfolgemodell des AS125 gibt es leider nicht mehr. Wer braucht da schon das kleinere Modell? Allenfalls die, die sich den immerhin 60cm hohen und 36cm breiten AS125 nirgendwo hin stellen können.

Diverse Schalter und Regler erlauben genaues Einpegeln, dennoch sollte man bei der Wahl des Standortes vorsichtig sein, denn er kann je nach Genre verdammt wählerisch sein. Mein Highlight, die Kippschalter. Allerdings nur an der Rückseite und schwer erreichbar. Fernbedienung, Fehlanzeige (aber dafür gibt es ja die Kippschalter). 

Liebhaber von knalliger Discomusik und fetten Beats sollten vorher in den eigenen Räumen Probe hören. Hier wird die eigene Präzision des AS125 zum Verhängnis. Experimentieren ist also angesagt. 

Gleichwohl erhalten Fans von Metal einen nahezu perfekten Partner für die GLE490. Ganz nebenbei kann er auch mal lauter. 115DB (1m, 30hz) sind eine Ansage. 

Für mich hat sich der Kauf gelohnt.

Vorteile



Präzision
enormer Tiefgang (Grenzfrequenz 30hz bei 90db, -3db, "Normal" - "Wide" 20hz, -6db bei 90db)
Stromverbrauch
Anschlussvielfalt
Verarbeitung
Pegelfest (115db bei 1m, 30hz)
geeignet für Metal und Artverwandtes, sowie Pop und Heimkino

Nachteile



Aufstellungskritisch
in nur zwei Farben erhältlich
Auslaufmodell
Disco und Artverwandtes, abhängig vom Song
nur ein Cinch Eingang


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Oktober 2009)

Online

Viel Spaß beim lesen!


----------



## nfsgame (31. Oktober 2009)

Wiedereinmal super geschrieben. MAcht echt Spaß den Bericht zu lesen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöner Bericht! Es ist immer wieder eine Freude deine sehr ausführlichen Tests zu lesen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. November 2009)

Super Bericht! Kann ich den Subwoofer auch in ein anderes System als die GLE Serie einsetzen oder klingt das dann nicht  gut?


----------



## Pokerclock (1. November 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Super Bericht! Kann ich den Subwoofer auch in ein anderes System als die GLE Serie einsetzen oder klingt das dann nicht  gut?



Sicherlich geht das. Kommt das System vom gleichen Hersteller, kann man sich relativ sicher sein, dass das System von Haus aus schon abgestimmt ist.

Kommt am Ende auf die Raumverhältnisse an. Mit Satelliten Systemen würde ich ihn aber nicht zusammen spielen lassen. Wenn dann als Unterstützung für ausgewachsene Standlautsprecher mit entsprechend tief gewählter Trennfrequenz.


----------



## nfsgame (1. November 2009)

Mal nochmal ne Frage: Du schreibst ja am Receiver die Stromversorgung modifiziert zu haben, was genau hast du denn gemacht?


----------



## Pokerclock (1. November 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal nochmal ne Frage: Du schreibst ja am Receiver die Stromversorgung modifiziert zu haben, was genau hast du denn gemacht?



Gut, dass du das fragst. Mir ist letztens erst aufgefallen, dass der 5090D hinten zwei geschaltete Netzbuchsen hat (Ausgang). Soweit so gut. Aber darunter befindet sich noch ein weiterer Schuko Anschluss (Kaltgeräte). Auf der Website ist davon nix zu sehen. Hat mich selbst etwas stutzig gemacht.

EDIT

Gerade mit meinem Onkel telefoniert. Er hatte natürlich keine Ahnung wovon ich rede. Er kaufte den AVR im Dezember 2004. Interessanter weise zwei, drei Monate bevor überhaupt Testberichte über den AVR veröffentlicht wurden. Evtl. eine erste kleine Charge, die im Handel erschienen ist?


----------



## Xion4 (2. November 2009)

An den Fachmann: ich habe noch einen alten Subwoofer, mit nem recht kleinen Speaker und einer Reflexröhre zur Seite, der Richtung Boden geht. Ist das von Vorteil oder von Nachteil. Mir wurde mal erzählt, der Bass verteile sich so besser, zumindest auf Nicht-Teppich-Böden. Nun soll das System bald ersetzt werden, nur womit???


----------



## Pokerclock (2. November 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> An den Fachmann: ich habe noch einen alten Subwoofer, mit nem recht kleinen Speaker und einer Reflexröhre zur Seite, der Richtung Boden geht. Ist das von Vorteil oder von Nachteil. Mir wurde mal erzählt, der Bass verteile sich so besser, zumindest auf Nicht-Teppich-Böden. Nun soll das System bald ersetzt werden, nur womit???



Du meinst das Down-Fire-Prinzip. Kannst du vielleicht ein paar Bilder anbieten. So von Außen ist das schwer beurteilen was passt.

Allgemein ist Downfire eher für Holzböden geeignet und Zimmer ohne Zwischendecke. Der Nachteil ist, dass deine Nachbarschaft (Mietshaus?) darunter mehr leidet, weil die Vibrationen stärker an Wänden und Böden sind.


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich stelle die Frage einfach mal direkt an dich und nicht in meinem Thread: Würde sich bei mir eher ein kleineres Modell wie der AS 85 lohnen? Der 125 ist nämlich schon ziemlich groß


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Dezember 2009)

Sinn und Zweck der "größeren" Größe ist zum Einen der Tiefgang (Volumen) und zum Anderen der gesteigerte Pegel (Treiber), der möglich ist.

Der AS85 ist mit das kleinste Modell, das man bei Canton kaufen kann. Ist soweit vergleichbar mit dem Sub des Theater 1. Eine Verbesserung wäre, wenn man nur anhand von Größe und Treiber vergleicht nur marginal. Vermutlich wird der Canton bei Musik präziser spielen, dafür aber bei Heimkino dem Theater 1 Sub hinten dran stehen. 

Der AS125 geht also 1. tiefer und 2. lauter. 

Was man aber machen könnte, wären zwei AS85 zu kaufen. Bei kleinen Räumen unter 20m² könnte das vorteilhaft sein. Beachtet man, dass Sinuswellen unter 30hz über 10m lang sind, sowie den Druckkammereffekt, der bei kleinen Räumen dazu kommt, wäre eine Kombination aus zwei AS85 durchaus eine Überlegung wert. Das müsste man aber testen. Ganz nebenbei werden auch Raummoden angeglichen. 

Solltest du aber nur einen AS85 kaufen wollen, wäre der (Klang-)Sprung vom Theater 1 Sub eher gering. Das Geld würde ich mir sparen. Kaufst du aber zwei AS85, könnte sich eine deutliche Verbesserung einstellen, vielleicht sogar besser als ein AS125. Das muss aber unbedingt probegehört werden und kann so nicht abschließend beurteilt werden. Wenn zwei Subs, würde ich aber wohl eher zum AS105 greifen. 22er Treiber sind nicht so das Wahre. Das ist aber am Ende eine Kostenfrage.


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. Dezember 2009)

Also für 2 Subs habe ich warscheinlich nicht genug Platz. Ich denke, dass ich doch den 125 nehme. Aber mal so nebenbei. Der AS 85 kostet ca. 250€ bei Amazon. Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass der deutlich besser ist als der Subwoofer des Theater 1.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Dezember 2009)

Definiere besser. Wenn man mal auf die Rückseite beider Subwoofer schaut, wird man beim Canton gleich mal das vierfache an Anschlüssen finden. Das kostet natürlich extra. 

Dann haben wir die Technik, die hinter dem Holz steckt. Canton setzt sicherlich hochwertigere Technik ein, als Teufel. Hören wird man das nicht. Allerdings kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Sub gleich viermal länger hält. Das kostet auch nochmal extra. 

Der Rest geht für die gesteigerte Präzision drauf. So einfach ist die Rechnung.


----------



## FortunaGamer (11. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schöner Test, der gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich brauche einen Sub. Leider habe ich kein Geld mehr für einen Sub habe mir erst Gestern ein neues Fahrrad gekauft


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Main!

PS: Meine Entsteidung steht fest, ich hole mir jetzt doch den AS 125


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2009)

Danke!

Das freut mich natürlich. Wirst ne Menge Spaß mit dem Sub haben (vor allem bei der Aufstellung).


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Dezember 2009)

Das wird nen Spaß, das Ding durch die Gegend zu wuchten, mache ich bestimmt nicht alleine. Aber ich erwarte mir auch einen entsprechenden Klang und eine Wucht von dem über 30KG Kolloss


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2009)

Den Karton solltest du zu zweit heben. Ich habe es alleine gemacht und bitter bezahlen müssen. Lustig war dann auch noch das zerkleinern von dem Ding. Mein Cuttermesser hat da fast seinen Meister gefunden. Absolut stabil das Ding.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (11. Dezember 2009)

hm wie siehts eig mit dem tiefgang mit dem ding in deimem raum aus?
canton gibt da glaub ich 22hz an was man aber ja sowieso nich schafft


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2009)

Canton gibt auf der Website nur den "Übertragungsbereich" an (Minimum 20hz). Das kann so ziemlich alles sein und ist nicht aussagekräftig. Ich habe eine Anfrage bei Canton diesbezüglich gestartet. Bin mal gespannt, was die mir erzählen wie die untere Grenzfrequenz bei 90db (-3db und -6db) sein wird.

Ich habe ein Frequenzdiagramm (HEIMKINO Ausgabe 2/3 09) des kleineren AS105 vorliegen. Dort liegt die untere Grenzfrequenz (-6db) bei ca. 32hz bzw. 36hz (-3db). Ich schätze mal, dass der AS125 bei 25hz (-6db) liegen wird. 

Bei meinem Raum ist das so eine Sache. Er ist zu groß für einen ordentlichen Druckkammereffekt bzw. zu klein um auch tatsächlich mal eine volle Sinuswelle bei 30hz zu erzeugen.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (11. Dezember 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Frequenzdiagramm (HEIMKINO Ausgabe 2/3 09) des kleineren AS105 vorliegen. Dort liegt die untere Grenzfrequenz (-6db) bei ca. 32hz bzw. 36hz (-3db). Ich schätze mal, dass der AS125 bei 25hz (-6db) liegen wird.




okay und wa sheißt das jetzt -6db? heißt das das statt der 115db bei 30hz bei 25 nur noch 109db sind oder wie muss man das verstehen?

gruß Bl4cK


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2009)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> okay und wa sheißt das jetzt -6db? heißt das das statt der 115db bei 30hz bei 25 nur noch 109db sind oder wie muss man das verstehen?
> 
> gruß Bl4cK



Ja, so muss man das verstehen. Üblicherweise wird bei 90db gemessen.


----------



## HomeboyST (12. Dezember 2009)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> hm wie siehts eig mit dem tiefgang mit dem ding in deimem raum aus?
> canton gibt da glaub ich 22hz an was man aber ja sowieso nich schafft



Glaub mir, das Teil geht tief runter... 

Finde selber das es so ziemlich der Optimale Sub ist ( weswegen ich mir Ihn vor ca. nem halben Jahr zugelegt habe ) 

Pegelfest, spielt tief, flink und dabei sehr sauber......  keine Verzerrungen oder ähnliches. 

Bestes Teil welches ich jeh mit hatte. 
Da kommen auch keine B&W Subs bis 1000 Euro mit...


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Dezember 2009)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Da kommen auch keine B&W Subs bis 1000 Euro mit...



Das bezweifel Ich stark. Es kommt auf das Einsatzgebiet an, immerhin bietet B&W Subs an, welche gänzlich geschlossen sind, sowie mit einer Papier Membran und einem starken Schaltverstärker aufwarten, jene sind im Musikbereich sicherlich besser als der Canton - beim Heimkino schauts wieder anders aus.

<edit: Bei Musik gibts sowieso nur 2.0 oder 2.1 mit enorm tiefer Subankopplung (40 Hz), sonst ist bei Musik ein Sub einfach fehl am Platz und nervig, es sei denn man steht auf Bumm Bumm.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (12. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> sonst ist bei Musik ein Sub einfach fehl am Platz und nervig, es sei denn man steht auf Bumm Bumm.



Sas kommt erstens auf die Boxen an und zweitens auf den Geschmack. Solange es nich zuviel Bass is (oder wenns dröhnt) ist ein Subwoofer nicht fehl am platz. Und ab ner gewissen Lautstärke kommen manche Standboxen (z.B GLE 470) dann auch nich mehr mit und dann ist ein Sub eben nötig um das wieder auszugleichen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Dezember 2009)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> Sas kommt erstens auf die Boxen an und zweitens auf den Geschmack. Solange es nich zuviel Bass is (oder wenns dröhnt) ist ein Subwoofer nicht fehl am platz. Und ab ner gewissen Lautstärke kommen manche Standboxen (z.B GLE 470) dann auch nich mehr mit und dann ist ein Sub eben nötig um das wieder auszugleichen.



Mag sein, aber meine Klipsch beispielsweise spiele ja enorm dynamisch, da kmmt er Sub zwar noch relativ gut mit, aber dennoch läuft der nur bei 40 Hz - das zahlt sich klanglich enorm aus, immerhin gibts ja nur wenige tiefe Basslieder.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> das zahlt sich klanglich enorm aus, immerhin gibts ja nur wenige tiefe Basslieder.



Je nachdem was man für Genre hört. Als ich Peter Fox' "Schwarz zu blau" zum ersten Mal hörte mit den GLE490 alleine, stufte ich das Lied sofort als recht schwach im Bass ein. Da fehlte die richtige "Würze"

Als dann der AS125 zum ersten Mal spielte, musste ich sofort meine Meinung ändern. Der Song hat Passagen, wo der Bass derart tief ist (und eher subtil), dass man bereut den Song nicht vorher mit Sub gehört zu haben. 

Ganz davon abgesehen, stecken im AS125 Techniken, die auch in den teuren AS700/800 Vento Subs drinstecken und das sind die Konkurrenten für die teuren B&W. Sowohl Verstärker, als auch Treiber sind gleich. Die Unterschiede offenbaren sich erst bei den Gehäusen, die mal eben den 1000er mehr rechtfertigen. Die Technik selbst, ist aber die Gleiche.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Dezember 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Je nachdem was man für Genre hört. Als ich Peter Fox' "Schwarz zu blau" zum ersten Mal hörte mit den GLE490 alleine, stufte ich das Lied sofort als recht schwach im Bass ein. Da fehlte die richtige "Würze"
> 
> Als dann der AS125 zum ersten Mal spielte, musste ich sofort meine Meinung ändern. Der Song hat Passagen, wo der Bass derart tief ist (und eher subtil), dass man bereut den Song nicht vorher mit Sub gehört zu haben.
> 
> Ganz davon abgesehen, stecken im AS125 Techniken, die auch in den teuren AS700/800 Vento Subs drinstecken und das sind die Konkurrenten für die teuren B&W. Sowohl Verstärker, als auch Treiber sind gleich. Die Unterschiede offenbaren sich erst bei den Gehäusen, die mal eben den 1000er mehr rechtfertigen. Die Technik selbst, ist aber die Gleiche.



Hör mit mit Peter Fox auf - hab mir das Album geholt, ein großartiger Künstler der weiß, wie Cd´s gemischt werden, der Bass ist bei fast jedem Lied brachial, da kriegt mein Klipsch auch etwas zu tun, abr den interessiert das sowieso nicht. 

Aber der Canton sieht überaus bescheiden aus (pers. Meinung), auch wenn er gut klingen mag, aber geholt hätte ich mir den auch für 200 € nicht. Solange er dir gefällt...


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2009)

Über Aussehen lässt sich streiten. Wer sich aber LS kauft um was fürs Auge zu haben, sollte lieber auf Frauensuche gehen. Auch dort gibt es genug Plastik. Dann muss man(n) sich auch keinen Klipsch Sub anschaffen, um das zu haben.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Dezember 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Über Aussehen lässt sich streiten. Wer sich aber LS kauft um was fürs Auge zu haben, sollte lieber auf Frauensuche gehen. Auch dort gibt es genug Plastik. Dann muss man(n) sich auch keinen Klipsch Sub anschaffen, um das zu haben.



Hier wird aber einer giftig...


----------



## rebel4life (12. Dezember 2009)

Bei den Subwoofern kann man eigentlich immer "mischen" wie man will, denn bei tiefen Frequenzen merkt man kaum einen Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Serien. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass die anderen (vor allem Standboxen) nicht so tief runterspielen bis sie in den Bereich des Subwoofers kommen, denn dann kann man leicht Probleme mit den Wellen bekommen.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Hier wird aber einer giftig...



War ja nicht bös gemeint. Es sind jetzt nicht so viele Frauen, die Plastik unter der Haut haben.


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Dezember 2009)

Also ich versteh garnicht, was du an du an dem AS 125 hässlich findest. Ich finde den Schicker als den von Klipsch (Jedenfalls, wenn dieser seine Abdeckung drauf hat)


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Dezember 2009)

Mit Abdeckung sehen alle Klipsch arg schei*e aus, das stimmt 

Aber der Canton sagt mit persönlich eben einfach nicht zu, ist halt eben Geschmackssache.

@Pokerclock: da wär ich mir nicht so sicher...


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Dezember 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Canton gibt auf der Website nur den "Übertragungsbereich" an (Minimum 20hz). Das kann so ziemlich alles sein und ist nicht aussagekräftig. Ich habe eine Anfrage bei Canton diesbezüglich gestartet. Bin mal gespannt, was die mir erzählen wie die untere Grenzfrequenz bei 90db (-3db und -6db) sein wird.
> 
> Ich habe ein Frequenzdiagramm (HEIMKINO Ausgabe 2/3 09) des kleineren AS105 vorliegen. Dort liegt die untere Grenzfrequenz (-6db) bei ca. 32hz bzw. 36hz (-3db). Ich schätze mal, dass der AS125 bei 25hz (-6db) liegen wird.
> 
> Bei meinem Raum ist das so eine Sache. Er ist zu groß für einen ordentlichen Druckkammereffekt bzw. zu klein um auch tatsächlich mal eine volle Sinuswelle bei 30hz zu erzeugen.



Zu diesem Post passend die Antwort auf meine Anfrage von Canton:



> Guten Tag Herr *************,
> 
> Soviel : bei minus 3 dB liegt die untere Grenzfreuemz bei 30 Hz.
> Natürlich kann dieser Sub (gedacht für sehr große Räume) dann noch deutlich lauter spielen als 90 dB.
> ...



Mal von dem Rechtschreibfehler und der konsequenten Boykottierung der Rechtsschreibreform abgesehen eine halbwegs annehmbare Antwort ohne nennenswerte Fakten. Dass der lauter spielen kann als 90db war mir auch klar. Nur misst keiner die Grenzfrequenzen bei 115db.


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Dezember 2009)

Für welche Raumgröße wird der eigentlich empfohlen?


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Dezember 2009)

Bis 60 m²


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Dezember 2009)

, und ich will mir den für mein 28m² Zimmer kaufen


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (14. Dezember 2009)

ich auch  aber für knapp 17 qm²


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Dezember 2009)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> ich auch  aber für knapp 17 qm²



Päh! Und mein RW 12 D spielt in lächerlichen 9 m² (hab noch mal nachgemessen).


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Dezember 2009)

Gerade im Hifi Forum gefunden:



> Canton AS125
> 
> Da Auslaufmodell für unter 400 € gekauft (UVP920 €). Bald kommt der zweite dazu.
> 
> ...



Ist das dein ernst, du willst noch so ein MonsteR?


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Dezember 2009)

Yup. Der zweite ist fest in Planung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Dezember 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Yup. Der zweite ist fest in Planung.



Wärst aber auch besser gekommen, wenn du 2 kleinere genommen hättest. Aber bei dem Preis kann Ich dich verstehen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Dezember 2009)

Habe mir den AS 125 jetzt auch bei Hirsch Ille bestellt. Bei dem Angebot konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen. Werde dann, wenn er da ist, mal meine Meinung posten.


----------



## Overlocked (16. Dezember 2009)

Schöner Bericht und gute Bilder


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Dezember 2009)

Der Sub ist gestern gekommen. Werde ihn jetzt Testen und euch dann so irgendwann zwichen Weihnachten und Neujahr meine Meinung in Form eines kleines Testes, der sich aufs Heimkino bezieht, posten.


----------



## Lubi7 (18. Dezember 2009)

@»EraZeR«

Finde den Sub auch sehr gut. Wieviel hast du bei Hirsch&Ille bezaht die haben den für 393€. Für den Preis und ohne Versandkosten gibt es den auch bei HifiFabrik.

Konte schon jemand den Canton Sub mit einem Magnat Sub vergleichen? z.B mit dem Betasub 30A Magnat Betasub 30A - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 253,95) - Lautsprecher

oder

Magnat Quantum 630A magnat 630a - Suchergebnis von guenstiger.de

welcher wäre besser, auch wegen front vs. downfire


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Dezember 2009)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> welcher wäre besser, auch wegen front vs. downfire



Kommt auf deiner Raumverhältnisse an und die Beschaffenheit des Raumes. Wohnst du zur Miete? Dann solltest deiner Nachbarn zu Liebe keinen Downfire-Sub anschaffen. Ebenso Zwischendecken und Steinböden sind KO-Kriterien für einen Downfire Sub.


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Dezember 2009)

Du hast den Pegel im Heimkinoeinsatz auf +6dp gestellt? WOW, bei mir steht der knapp auf -5db und ist immernoch sehr stark.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Dezember 2009)

Im Heimkino kann man nie genug Bass haben.

Kleiner Tipp meinerseits. Stell die Trennfrequenz mal auf 50hz (nur bei Heimkino) und du wirst penetrantes Dauergedröhne (Raumschiffsequenzen als Beispiel) auf ein angenehmes Niveau reduzieren, wenn du den AS125 mit diesem Pegel fährst. Hast aber gleichzeitig einen richtig schönen Bumms wenn es kracht.

Bei Musik ist das natürlich vollkommen übertrieben. Da läuft er mittlerweile bei -3db und einer Trennfrequenz von 70hz. Aber auch nur weil mein Billig-Receiver keinen richtigen Bass den GLE490 entlocken kann.


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Dezember 2009)

Ein halbwegs gescheiter Verstärker oder Avr würde deiner Anlage noch etwas mehr entlocken


----------



## rebel4life (30. Dezember 2009)

Deswegen setze ich analoge Filter ein, zwar müsste ich für Filme den noch umschaltbar machen, aber naja, ist ein wenig viel Aufwand und lohnt sich nicht. 4. Ordnung Besselfilter bei 70Hz reicht meiner Meinung nach aus.


Mal gespannt, wie sich die Standboxen machen. Hoffentlich kommt aus dem alten Gesichtsbräuner vom Wertstoffhof  UVA Strahlung, damit ich die Platinen für die Weiche belichten kann.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Ein halbwegs gescheiter Verstärker oder Avr würde deiner Anlage noch etwas mehr entlocken



Was du nicht sagst

Mittlerweile sind nur noch zwei in der Auswahl

Onkyo TX-NR807 für schlappe 750 €

und einmal

Denon AVR 3806 für keine Ahnung wie viel hoffentlich nicht zu viel


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (30. Dezember 2009)

so das ding steht jetzt endlich auch bei mir brauch nur noch nen reciever und dann kann ich mal nen vergleichstest zu meinem alten sub machen^^
das teil is aber verdammt riesig^^


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2009)

Stell doch auch mal Bilder der restlichen Anlage in den Bilderthread .


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Dezember 2009)

@Bl4cKr4iN

Nicht das Einspielen vergessen. Warte erstmal ein paar Stunden ab, bevor du auf drehst. Was für einen Verstärker verwendest du denn? Der AS125 kann ja die Stereo Signale durchschleifen. Ist zwar etwas Kabelverlegen angesagt, aber funktioniert einwandfrei.

Es ist schön zu sehen, dass sich hier einige für den AS125 entschieden haben. Was mir jetzt im Dauereinsatz aufgefallen ist:

Das Gitter scheint nicht richtig zu sitzen und hat etwas Spiel (steht auch so im Erfahrungsbericht). Im Dauereinsatz (bei mir ist das alles über 90db, also verdammt laut) fängt das Gitter dann irgendwann an zu klirren. Hört man zwar nur, wenn man mit dem Kopf dran geht, aber es ist da. Drückt man das Gitter wieder etwas rein, ist das Klirren weg für eine Zeit lang.

Schaut doch mal nach, ob das auch so bei euch ist.


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde morgen auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Zeigen.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (31. Dezember 2009)

ich werd mir demnächst den Marantz SR 4003 zulegen, da ich später auf 5.1 langsam aufrüsten werd. 
Bis ich meine standboxen hab wirds noch bis ende Januar dauern solang werd ich den sub mit den cocept F würfeln betreiben und den sub dann n bissl einspielen. Ich hole mir allerdings Die Heco Metas 500 oder 700 dazu

Den marantz hat mir ein Freund empholen, er selbst verkauft Hi-Fi zeugs und sagte mir das der Marantz am detailreichsten ist im vergleich zu Denon & Co


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2009)

Denk dran, die neue Marantz-Serie leidet an dem "Sudden Death Syndrome" (-> Bei Tonspurwechsel *PENG und aus*).


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Dezember 2009)

Wenn wir schon bei Heco sind > Celan Sub 38 A: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wenn ich mal günstig einen Gebrauchten in die Finger kriegen würde. Den Vergleich würde ich mir nicht nehmen lassen. Ein Hammer Teil.

Für einen 38er sind aber selbst 700 € extrem günstig. Bei Ebay lässt sich nix Gebrauchtes finden.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (31. Dezember 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Denk dran, die neue Marantz-Serie leidet an dem "Sudden Death Syndrome" (-> Bei Tonspurwechsel *PENG und aus*).




inwiefern? tonspurwechsel?


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2009)

http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=46&thread=30831

Nur einer der vielen Threads über das Thema .


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Dezember 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Heco sind > Celan Sub 38 A: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Wenn ich mal günstig einen Gebrauchten in die Finger kriegen würde. Den Vergleich würde ich mir nicht nehmen lassen. Ein Hammer Teil.
> 
> Für einen 38er sind aber selbst 700 € extrem günstig. Bei Ebay lässt sich nix Gebrauchtes finden.



Mag sein, dass der gut klingt. Aber das ist meiner Meinung nach nur etwas für richtige Heimkinos, die in einem seperatem Raum untergebracht sind und man alleine in einem Haus wohnt.


----------



## rebel4life (31. Dezember 2009)

Sowas geht noch.

Wenn ich mal bedenke, dass die Quadral in der 2. Wohnung nen 30cm Tieftöner haben und das auch nur "Regalboxen" sind.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Januar 2010)

So siehts bei mir zur Zeit aus. Der Center ist provisorisch. Alle LS werden nach und nach ausgetauscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Januar 2010)

@Bl4cKr4iN und Erazer

Habt ihr eure ersten Eindrücke zum AS125 schon gesammelt? Wie gefällt er euch?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (13. Januar 2010)

ich hab heute erst meinen verstärker bekommen, werde morgen mal aufbauen und  testen dann werd ich meine klangeindrücke mal posten


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Januar 2010)

Ich werde meine Erfahrungen auch noch posten, wollte erstmal über längere Zeit testen, damit sich der Gesamteindruck nicht durch anfängliche Vorfreude verfälscht . Schwerpunkt wird der Heimkino einsatz.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (17. Januar 2010)

also mein bisheriger Klangeindruck:

Hammer! spielt sehr trocken und präzise über den Pegel möcht ich erst gar nichts sagen (), im direkten verlgeich zu meinem Concept F sub ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Der Sub vom Concept F spielt viel schwammiger und unpräziser. Muss im moment noch mit den Brüllwürfeln vom Teufel hören, bekomme erst ende des Monats meine Klipsch RF 62 dann schildere ich noch mal wie er sich mit den Klipsch Lautsprechern schlägt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Januar 2010)

Bin Ich mal gespannt, was du berichtest. Klipsch + Canton ist keine gute Kombi... Eher analytische Cantons und die spaßigen Klipsch, naja Ich weiß ja nicht. Lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (17. Januar 2010)

nunja ich mische ja keine boxen von klipsch mit boxen von canton sondern das is ja nur der sub


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte mich schonmal bei euch "Entschuldigen", dass mein Test so lange auf sich warten lässt, aber ich möchte ihn doch ein bischen ausführlicher machen. Leider hatte ich noch keine möglichkeit, meinen Subwoofer umzustellen, da er immoment nicht optimal steht.

PS: Getestet werden warscheinlich folgende Filme: Master and Commander (Tiefbass, erste Schlacht), Star Wars Episode 1 (Podracer Rennen) & Episode 3 (Anfangsgefecht), Terminator 3, Casino Royale, Transformers...


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Januar 2010)

Lass dir ruhig Zeit. Eilt ja nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Januar 2010)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> nunja ich mische ja keine boxen von klipsch mit boxen von canton sondern das is ja nur der sub



Tja aber der Canton kann sicherlich nicht mit der Dynamik und dem Punch der Klipsch mithalten, das ist ja der Punkt. Und bei den 62ern wirste den Sub brauchen...


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Januar 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Tja aber der Canton kann sicherlich nicht mit der Dynamik und dem Punch der Klipsch mithalten, das ist ja der Punkt.



Fakt oder Meinung? Wenn Fakt hätte ich gerne eine Erklärung dazu. Wenn Meinung, kannst du dir diese in Zukunft sparen. Wir sind hier schließlich nicht im Hifi-Forum und auch nicht in unseren News Kommentaren.

Erkläre mir auch mal, was du unter Dynamik verstehst. Die maximale Lautstärke kann es nicht sein. Das eine db mehr, was der Klipsch schafft, kann es nicht sein. Und das was man allgemein unter (Fein-)Dynamik versteht, nämlich die Differenz zwischen lauten und leisen Tönen bei gleicher Lautstärke sind bei einem Sub kaum bis gar nicht relevant.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Januar 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Fakt oder Meinung? Wenn Fakt hätte ich gerne eine Erklärung dazu. Wenn Meinung, kannst du dir diese in Zukunft sparen. Wir sind hier schließlich nicht im Hifi-Forum und auch nicht in unseren News Kommentaren.
> 
> Erkläre mir auch mal, was du unter Dynamik verstehst. Die maximale Lautstärke kann es nicht sein. Das eine db mehr, was der Klipsch schafft, kann es nicht sein. Und das was man allgemein unter (Fein-)Dynamik versteht, nämlich die Differenz zwischen lauten und leisen Tönen bei gleicher Lautstärke sind bei einem Sub kaum bis gar nicht relevant.



Musst du gleich pampig werden?? Sowas nennt sich Mod...

Fakt & Meinung. Dynamik hat an sich nichts mit Lautstärke zu tun (Sonst wäre es Grenzdynamik), es beschreibt eher die Schnelligkeit, eben den Punch. Und wenn du schon mal einen Subwoofer hast mitlaufen lassen im Musikmodus (Wird bei den Canton ja der Fall sein) wirst du merken, dass  nahezu jeder Subwoofer dem Bass der Standlautsprecher hinterhängt. Da kommt der Sub einfach nicht nach, das ist schon bei ner Trennfrequenz von 40 Hz schlimm, ab 60 Hz wirds enorm nervig. Auch mein RW 12 D schafft es in der "Punch" Einstellung nicht, den Kickbässen Folge zu leisten. 

Denn immerhin muss die Membran bei 40 Hz mehr Hub machen als bei 200 Hz. Sollte man gemerkt haben...


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (18. Januar 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Da kommt der Sub einfach nicht nach, das ist schon bei ner Trennfrequenz von 40 Hz schlimm, ab 60 Hz wirds enorm nervig. .



was für ne trennfrequenz kannst du mir empfehlen? zumal der bass der RF 62 auch sehr gut ist

im vergleich zum klipsch sub soll der canton ja nen tick präziser spielen, wird aber wohl nich wirklich nen unterschied machen

hab im moment für meine brüllwürfel 120hz und dachte erst so an 80 später, aber wenn du sagst das es schon bei 60 nervig wird Oo


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Januar 2010)

Dann widerspricht deine Definition von Dynamik meiner, der von Wikipedia, der vom Duden und wohl noch jedem anderen Wörterbuch und Wortlexika. 

Das was du meinst ist die Impulsschnelligkeit. Davon abgesehen müsste der AS125 impulsschneller sein, da seine untere Grenzfrequenz höher liegt als die vom Klipsch, bei gleicher Treibergröße. Kommt natürlich dann auch noch auf den Magneten an. Schlussendlich wird das aber ungeklärt bleiben auf Grund fehlender Messtechnik. Also wohl doch eher Meinung beruhend auf Stereotypie. Ist ja nicht schlimm, im Hifi-Forum kann man das in jedem jeweiligen Hersteller Thread lesen. Wenn die es nicht gebe und jeder in einem Thread schreiben müsste, wären unsere Fanboykriege hier im Forum nur kleine Scharmützel dagegen.

Vielleicht kennen sich ja die Selbstbau-User besser aus und können da mal ein Statement zu geben.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Januar 2010)

Bei den RF 82 hab ich die tiefste Trennfrequenz drin, probier am Anfang mal unbedingt 40 Hz aus. Macht den Klang homogener, vermindert aber den Maximalpegel. Sollte aber bei den Klipsch + Canton kein Problem sein. 60 Hz wären aber denke Ich mal die beste Einstellung, aber Probieren geht über studieren.

Der Bass bei den Klipsch ist super, da sind die Rf 62 absolut keine Ausnahme. Die Klipsch haste noch nicht, oder? Was besitzt denn du für einen Verstärker?


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Januar 2010)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> was für ne trennfrequenz kannst du mir empfehlen? zumal der bass der RF 62 auch sehr gut ist
> 
> im vergleich zum klipsch sub soll der canton ja nen tick präziser spielen, wird aber wohl nich wirklich nen unterschied machen
> 
> hab im moment für meine brüllwürfel 120hz und dachte erst so an 80 später, aber wenn du sagst das es schon bei 60 nervig wird Oo



Ich habe den AS125 jetzt mit meinem neuen 3806 bei 60hz Trennfrequenz am laufen (Musik und Heimkino). "Nervig" ist subjektiv. Höre Probe und nimm die Einstellung, die dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Januar 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dann widerspricht deine Definition von Dynamik meiner, der von Wikipedia, der vom Duden und wohl noch jedem anderen Wörterbuch und Wortlexika.
> 
> Das was du meinst ist die Impulsschnelligkeit. Davon abgesehen müsste der AS125 impulsschneller sein, da seine untere Grenzfrequenz höher liegt als die vom Klipsch, bei gleicher Treibergröße. Kommt natürlich dann auch noch auf den Magneten an. Schlussendlich wird das aber ungeklärt bleiben auf Grund fehlender Messtechnik. Also wohl doch eher Meinung beruhend auf Stereotypie. Ist ja nicht schlimm, im Hifi-Forum kann man das in jedem jeweiligen Hersteller Thread lesen. Wenn die es nicht gebe und jeder in einem Thread schreiben müsste, wären unsere Fanboykriege hier im Forum nur kleine Scharmützel dagegen.
> 
> Vielleicht kennen sich ja die Selbstbau-User besser aus und können da mal ein Statement zu geben.




Mag sein, dass Ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe. Wieso sollte der AS 125 impulsschneller sein? Das hat mit dem Frequenzgang rel. wenig zu tun, wenn dann wäre tiefer schlimmer, denn dann müsste der Canton mehr Hub machen für den tiefen Ton. Aber wie du geschrieben hast kommts auch auf den Antrieb an, ebenso auf BR-Technik etc.  Ohne Direktvergleich wird das nix ^^

Außerdem gehört so eine herstellerbezogene Offensive dazu, immerhin hält man dass, was man selber hat, sowieso für das beste. 

Nervig ist auch subjektiv, aber bei Musim sollte der Sub so tief wie möglich angekoppelt sein. ( Finde Ich zumindest)


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Januar 2010)

Ich habe den Doppelpost mal verhindert.

Frequenzgang > Dein Klipsch kommt runter bis 25hz. Der AS125 bis 30hz. Treiber als auch der Rest sind relativ gleich. Ergo muss dein Sub mehr Hub machen um dort hin zu kommen. Das ist schädlich für das Impulsverhalten. Besonders bei hohen Lautstärken. Von diesen tiefen Frequenzen ist der AS125 schon mal befreit und braucht weniger Hub für den Rest. 

Und wie von dir geschrieben ohne Direktvergleich wird das nix. Bis dahin ist alles Meinung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte der Tiefgang beim AS125 wäre besser im Vergleich zum Klipsch?


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Januar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ich dachte der Tiefgang beim AS125 wäre besser im Vergleich zum Klipsch?



Hatte Ich ja auch gedacht, deswegen meine Vermutung dass die Klipsch fälschlicherweiße "impulsiver" sind. Naja ohne Hören unter identischen Vorrausetzungen unterliegt der Mensch dem eigenen Geschmack...


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Januar 2010)

Irren ist Menschlich . Den Tiefgang des AS125 finde ich schon gewaltig. Was stärkeres hole ich mir erst, wenn ich alleine Wohne. Was nützt einem der beste Bass, wenn man ihn nicht ausreizen kann.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Januar 2010)

Ich habe vor kurzem in der HEIMKINO einen Frequenzgang von dem RW12 gesehen, der bei ca. 25hz seine Grenzfrequenz (-3db) hatte. Laut Aussage vom Canton-Support hätte der AS125 seine bei 30hz (steht ein paar Posts weiter vorne). Die Aussage ist aber derart pauschal (auch die Raumanpassung wurde mit keinem Wort erwähnt), dass ich sie fast bezweifeln möchte.


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Januar 2010)

Wieso? Besitzt der AS125 mehr Volumen oder wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Januar 2010)

Durch die Raumanpassung wird der Frequenzgang flacher, dafür ist die Grenzfrequenz aber niedriger.

Hier nochmal die Frequenzkurve aus dem Handbuch des AS125




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der AS125 müsste auch mehr Gehäusevolumen haben, als der RW12, wenn ich mal die Außenmaße vergleiche.

EDIT

Wenn dieser Frequenzgang tatsächlich dem des AS125 entspricht hätten wir eine Grenzfrequenz von 20hz bei -6db auf der Einstellung "Wide". Das wäre für einen Sub seiner Größe enorm tief.


----------



## rebel4life (18. Januar 2010)

Er nennt sich nicht Mod, er wurde damit gestraft. 

Als Musiker kann ich dir bei der Dynamik sagen, dass das piano, forte, usw. ist, sprich lauter und leiser.

Im Hifi Forum gibt es nicht umbedingt nur Flachpfeifen, die meinen, dass man die schönen Canton Boxen ja nicht an Verstärker X anschließen soll, denn das würde sich grässlich anhören, naja, für mich ist ein Verstärker ein Verstärker und dieser klingt nicht umbedingt.

Bei der Schnelligkeit der Membrane zählt der Hub, die Membranesteifigkeit, die Energie die man mithilfe dem Magneten in mechanische umsetzt usw., sprich einiges von dem Kram. Letztendlich ist das bei nem Subwoofer rel. egal, denn dieser macht nur die tiefen Töne, es gibt beim Bass dennoch Unterschiede. Bei meinen neuen Standboxen mit den SPH-176 als MT/TT hab ich nen knackigeren Bass als wie mit meinem Tang Band Subwoofer, dieser kommt jedoch tiefer runter, da der nur bis 70Hz geht mit 24dB abfallender Flanke wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Januar 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Durch die Raumanpassung wird der Frequenzgang flacher, dafür ist die Grenzfrequenz aber niedriger.
> 
> Hier nochmal die Frequenzkurve aus dem Handbuch des AS125
> 
> ...




Wobei man sagen muss, dass der AS 125 nicht gegen debn RW 12 D spielt, sondern eher sich mit dem RT 10 D auseinandersetzen sollte. Der ist wiederum ein ganz anderes Kaliber 
Aber selbst die RW 12 D Pussy kann ich nicht mal zu 20 % ausreizen, von daher ist mir das persönlich Wurscht.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Januar 2010)

Ich sag mal, außer Konkurrenz. 800 € x 2 (weil Eck-Subwoofer) sind nochmal eine ganz andere Liga.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Januar 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich sag mal, außer Konkurrenz. 800 € x 2 (weil Eck-Subwoofer) sind nochmal eine ganz andere Liga.



Stimmt auch wieder. Eigentlich wäre der RSW 10 D für mein System geeignet, aber wie in meinem Test beschriebn zu Preisen ab 1200 € zudem noch nicht in D lieferbar... Cool, da kostet ein Mittelklassemodell mehr als der TopSub RT 12 D.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (18. Januar 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Frequenzgang tatsächlich dem des AS125 entspricht hätten wir eine Grenzfrequenz von 20hz bei -6db auf der Einstellung "Wide". Das wäre für einen Sub seiner Größe enorm tief.



hab das eben mal ausprobiert, auf der Wide einstellung spielt er die 20 hz , auf der einstellung normal werden die 20hz so gut wie gar nicht wiedergegeben



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Der Bass bei den Klipsch ist super, da sind die Rf 62 absolut keine Ausnahme. Die Klipsch haste noch nicht, oder? Was besitzt denn du für einen Verstärker?



hab den Marantz SR 4003, die Klipsch kommen gegen ende des monats


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. Januar 2010)

Kann mir jemand ein ca. 10m langes Subwoofer Kabel empfehlen?


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Januar 2010)

Chinchkabel, 10,00 Meter, Cinch Stecker auf Stecker: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Alternative ist ein normales Cinch Stereo Kabel. Das tut es auch. Sollte bei 10m aber eine gute Schirmung haben. 

Wenn du mehr ausgeben willst > Oehlbach. Bei 10m bist du aber ca. 150 € dabei. Ich denke das kann man sich sparen.

Ich selbst habe ein 3m Oehlbach im Einsatz.


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. Januar 2010)

Danke, wird demnächst bestellt. Dann kann ich endlich eine andere Position für meinen Sub finden und ihr dürft euch auf den Test freuen


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Februar 2010)

*Erfahrungsbericht Heimkino*


Nach langer Zeit kann ich euch nun endlich meine Meinung über den Subwoofer schreiben. Ich habe extra so lange gewartet, weil sich der Subwoofer erst einspielen musste und ich so auch nicht frühzeitig eine Meinung schreibe, obwohl sich der Subwoofer noch gar nicht auf lange sicht und Verschiedensten Situationen gezeigt hat. Doch Schluss mit der Einleitung, denn ihr wollt Fakten lesen .

*Rückblick: *Vor mehr als 2 Monaten habe ich mir den Subwoofer bei Hirsch-Ille.de wegen des Top Angebots von 393€ gekauft und liefern lassen. Alles lief ohne Probleme und Schnell! Die Verpackung war natürlich Identisch mit der von Pockerclock . Also fix mit meinem Vater das Paket runtergetragen und das Monster aus seiner Verpackung befreit und erstmal über die schiere Größe und die Schönheit gestaunt.

 In aller Vorfreude passierte mir erstmal ein Fehler. Ich habe den Subwoofer an die Steckleiste angeschlossen und den Kippschalter auf ON gestellt. Danach natürlich auch das Subwoofer-Kabel angeschlossen. Genau das sollte man nicht machen, denn dann fängt der Sub erstmal richtig an zu arbeiten. Ich war von der Wucht des Klanges so erschrocken und auch meine Mutter kam in mein Zimmer und fragte aufgeregt ob mir etwas zugestoßten sei! 

*Testbedingungen:*

Die Aufstellung schaut in etwa so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Position des Subwoofers direkt neben meinem Sofa klang in meinem Zimmer am besten. Vorher hatte ich ihn links neben dem TV Tisch stehen. Allerdings musste ich dort den Subwoofer viel Stärker aufdrehen wodurch man den Bass noch stärker im Haus mitbekam. Positiver Nebeneffekt: Das Sofa Vibriert noch stärker mit .

Testhardware:

- Yamaha-RX-465 (5.1 Verstärker)
- LG BD-370 (Blu-Ray Player)

Der Klang wird von dem Blu-Ray Player mithilfe eines HDMI-Kabels an den Verstärker geschickt und dort an den Fernseher durchgeschleift.

Einstellungen:

Pegel: -6db
Trennfrequenz: 80 Hz
Raumanpassung: Wide
Phase: 0°
Verstärker: SFR Out REV

*Klang*


*Star Wars 3 - Dolby Digital 5.1

*Wenn in der Startsequenz der republikanischer Sternenzerstörer von Links nach Rechts über das Bild donnert hat man das Gefühl, dass das Zimmer gleich Zusammenbricht. Alles bebt mit aber der Subwoofer meistert diese Szene ohne Anzuschlagen oder zu Verzerren. Erst bei extremen Pegeln, die kein normaler Mensch dauerhaft hören würde schlägt die Membran leicht gegen das Schutzgitter. Aber wem das Stört kann das Gitter einfach abnehmen.

*Terminator 3 - Dolby True HD

*Genau für solche Filme braucht man einen Subwoofer vom Kaliber eines AS 125. Der komplette Film ist sehr Bassbetont wodurch während der Musik auch noch die Effekte Präzise dargestellt werden müssen. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist die Szene, wo Arnold Schwarzenegger alias "Terminator" den Sarg aus dem Gebäude rausträgt. Sobald er anfängt mit seiner Minigun zu feuern legt der Subwoofer richtig los. Der Schnelle abfolge der Impulse wird extrem Präzise und doch Druckvoll wiedergegeben. Man spürt förmlich wie sich jede einzelne Kugel in die Autos bohrt.

Auch der plötzlich Auftretende Impuls, als der Terminator seine defekte Brennstoffzelle wegwirft, wird mit einer Extremen Wucht wiedergegeben ohne das der Subwoofer überfördert wird.
*
Jurassic Park 1 - DTS*

Diesen Film noch einmal mit dem neuen Canton zu gucken war eine ware Freude. Die Schritte eines T-Rex's zu spüren ist einfach toll. Wie ich einen solchen Film ohne Potenten Subwoofer bisher gucken konnte ist mir schleierhaft. Die Atmosphäre wird viel Dichter denn auch das Gebrüll fährt einem durch Mark und Bein. Wer da keine Gänsehaut bekommt ist selber schuld.

*Transformers 1 - Dolby True HD*

Der Dauerbelastungstest, denn hier steht der Subwoofer nur selten ohne Last da. Die stätigen Stampfer der Robobots und die Einschlagenden Geschosse von Raketen werden parallel sehr sauber und kraftvoll wiedergegeben. In der Szene in Katar wo ein AC 130 Gunship über die Ruinen dröhnt und die Geschosse Krater in den Boden reißen wird dies sehr deutlich.
*
Sonstige:*

Hierbei möchte ich nochmal generell auf weniger Actionlastige Filme eingehen. Generell kann ich sagen, dass sich der Subwoofer auch dort keinerlei Fehler leistet. Die Musik wird voller ohne das der Bass nervt. Doch auch hier lohnt sich der AS 125. Durch seine große Membran von 31cm Druchmesser bekommt man auch bei leiseren Filmen einen sehr vollen lebendigen Klang.

*Fazit: *"Warum sollte ich mir ein solches Monster kaufen?" stellen sich vielleicht einige die Frage. Aber wer ernsthaft Actionfilme mit dem richtigen Bumms gucken möchte, kommt um diese Frage nicht herrum. Wem das egal ist, wird mit einem Wuchtigem und Präzisen Klang belohnt, den man Fortan nicht mehr missen möchte.


*Pro:*

+ Tiefgang
+ Pegel
+ Präzision
+ Auch bei geringer Lautstärke voller Klang
+ Wird nicht Warm
+ Anschlussmöglichkeiten
+ Schlichtes/Edles Design

*Negativ:*

- relativ Aufstellungskritisch
- Ausmaße
- Geringe Farbauswahl (Schwarz/Silber)
- Auslaufmodell








​
​


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (28. Februar 2010)

Danke für den schönen Test. Hab den gerade auch im Visier, deswegen lese ich ihn doppelt gründlich.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. März 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Star Wars 3 - Dolby Digital 5.1
> Erst bei extremen Pegeln, die kein normaler Mensch dauerhaft hören würde schlägt die Membran leicht gegen das Schutzgitter. Aber wem das Stört kann das Gitter einfach abnehmen.​




Ich frage mich immer noch, wie du es geschafft hast, dass die Membran gegen das Gitter stößt. Habe ich bis jetzt nicht hin bekommen und ich hatte das Ding schon bei 115db. ​


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

Vielleicht lag es bei ihm an der tiefen Frequenz, die mehr Hub verursacht .


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (17. März 2010)

naja ich hab bei mir das gitter weggemacht der optik wegen^^ also an extremen pegeln hab ich mich auch schon versucht, ich hab jetzt zwar kein pegelmessgerät, aber der tiefe bass hat meine bar so stark in schwinungen versetzt das das mans erstens sehen konnte und zweitens die gläser sich bewegt haben^^ das war schon echt krass


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. März 2010)

Ich finde, dass die Membran ohne das Gitter viel größer wirkt weil man dann auch den Schwarzen Teil sieht. Mit Gitter sieht die Membran garnicht soo groß aus.


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. April 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer noch, wie du es geschafft hast, dass die Membran gegen das Gitter stößt. Habe ich bis jetzt nicht hin bekommen und ich hatte das Ding schon bei 115db.
> [/LEFT]
> [/CENTER]
> [/LEFT]
> [/CENTER]



Mhh, anscheinend habe ich nicht die optimalen Einstellungen. Wenn sich die Box mal wieder bei mir befindet (Verliehen), werde ich das ganze nochmal Testen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. April 2010)

ein wirklich wundervolles Heimkino! Nur die Kabel müssen unbedingt noch unter die Trittleiste


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. April 2010)

Kommt noch, werde aber warscheinlich eher einen seperaten Kabelkanal nehmen. Aber mal schaun


----------



## blauwarp (6. Mai 2010)

Hi Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

da mir die Kunststoffoberfläche des AS125SC auch nicht sonderlich gefiel, hab ich den Woofer einfach in Schwarz Hochglanz lackieren lassen und somit optisch an meine Ventos angepasst. Dadurch bekommt die Optik eine ganz andere Wertigkeit. Wenns ein Profi macht sieht´s dann wirklich aus wie ab Werk. Zu den Kosten kann ich leider nichts sagen, da es sich bei der Lackierung um einen "Freundschaftsdienst" handelte. Einfach mal  bei einem (Auto)-Lackierer nachfragen was er dafür berechnet. 
Was den Sound dieses Woofers angeht, so hatte ich den direkten Vergleich zu dessen Vorgänger bei mir zu Hause, dem AS105 SC. Da ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied zu verzeichnen. Und das für nur unwesentlich mehr Geld. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt das die 125er Technik identisch ist mit z.B. der eines um ein vielfaches teureren Vento AS850, kann ich nur jedem Interessenten empfehlen zuzuschlagen solange noch welche am Markt sind.

Gruß Peter


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. Mai 2010)

In Hochglanz sieht der aber auch lecker aus, wäre mir aber zu Kratzempfindlich und passt nicht zu meinen Nubi's. Da fällt mir ein, dass ich ja nochmal Star Wars testen wollte. Mache ich dieses Wochende .


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Mai 2010)

Hochglanz ist immer so ne Sache... Das reicht mir schon bei der Playsi 3 und dem Fernseher - das Putzen geht mir ziemlich auf n Zünder


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin leider immernoch nicht dazu gekommen die Star Wars Szene zu gucken. Dafür habe ich gestern Abend mit Freunden Avatar geguckt und das nicht gerade Leise. Wir wurden dermaßen durchmassiert, ohne das man meinte, da geht nichts mehr. Anscheinend stand der Subwoofer falsch, als ich das Sofa noch an der alten Stelle stehen hatte.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (7. Juli 2010)

hat schon jemand geschaut was für ne auslenkung das chassis max schafft?


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Juli 2010)

Probier doch einfach mal mit nem 25 Hz Sinuston, solange bis das Ding *bumm* macht und nicht mehr angeht....


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (7. Juli 2010)

danke sehr kompentente antwort... bevor du son kack schreibst dann schreib doch bitte gar nix 

ich möchte nur wissen welche auslenkung ungefährlich ist da die sicke nicht grade so aussieht als ob sie viel hub verträgt ( z.B in filmen mit tiefen frequenzen)


----------



## rebel4life (7. Juli 2010)

Wieso? Er hat doch recht...


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Juli 2010)

Also es ist doch eigentlich egal wieviel cm die Membran ausschlägt. Eigentlich kommt der nie an das Schutzgitter an also besteht da auch keine Gefahr.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Juli 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wieso? Er hat doch recht...



Eben...

Was glaubst du, wei andere den maximalen Hub erfahren? Genau so mit meiner Methode. Zudem löst vorher die Schutzschaltung aus, weil großer Hub = hohe Stromaufnahme. 

Also war das mit etwas denken die einzige logische Antwort die man die auf deine Frage geben kann....


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (7. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Eben...
> 
> Was glaubst du, wei andere den maximalen Hub erfahren? Genau so mit meiner Methode. Zudem löst vorher die Schutzschaltung aus, weil großer Hub = hohe Stromaufnahme.
> 
> Also war das mit etwas denken die einzige logische Antwort die man die auf deine Frage geben kann....



danke genau das wollte ich wissen weshalb nich gleich so?


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juli 2010)

Weil s mir Spaß macht


----------



## rebel4life (8. Juli 2010)

Naja, ich nehm immer ne AA Zelle, geht aber nur wenn kein Verstärker davor ist...


----------



## pdebosch (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

mein Canton AS 125 SC ist defekt. Weiß einer wo ich den Schaltplan finden könnte? Die Reparaturwerkstatt versucht diesen momentan bei Canton zu bekommen, nur zeigen die sich nicht kooperativ. Vielen Dank


----------

